# Am Haken: Welche Qualifikationen braucht ein Präsident einer Anglerorganisation??



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin März




> *VORSICHT: satirisch, sarkastisch, politisch unkorrekt, überzogen!!*
> 
> Wer dies nicht für richtig hält oder meint dies nicht ohne Schaden überstehen zu können, sollte nicht weiterlesen!
> *Am Haken:
> ...


----------



## ayron (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Am Haken: Welche Qualifikationen braucht ein Präsident einer Anglerorganisation??*

Mh wer könnte das wohl sein?! Vill könnte man mal bei einem Verband nachfragen?! Ich vermute die könnten da evtl. wen vermitteln?!

Gut gelungen #h


P.s ein kleiner *Vertipper *(geübt und nicht geürbt) evtl vor Veröffentlichung im Magazin noch ändern


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Am Haken: Welche Qualifikationen braucht ein Präsident einer Anglerorganisation??*

Danke ;-)
Werds Kay ausrichten..

Geändert...............


----------



## Ulli3D (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Am Haken: Welche Qualifikationen braucht ein Präsident einer Anglerorganisation??*

Verstehe Kay's Frage nicht, war das nicht schon immer so?


----------



## Zoddl (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Am Haken: Welche Qualifikationen braucht ein Präsident einer Anglerorganisation??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke ;-)
> Werds Kay ausrichten..
> 
> Geändert...............


Fehlt auch noch nen 'n' : "Wir *wurde* beauftragt"
Fehlt auch noch nen 'r' : "Gentechik und *Agra*industrie"

Und bei "Angeln nur zur menschlichen Ernährung zu zulassen ist"
schreibt man *zuzulassen*.

 .... |znaika:


Grüzze


----------



## Knispel (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Am Haken: Welche Qualifikationen braucht ein Präsident einer Anglerorganisation??*

*Keine*
Er / Sie ist wie eine Galeonsfigur am Bug alter Segelschiffe. Er / Sie muss den Kopf in den Wind halten und repräsentieren, das Steuerruder nebst Kapitän steht weiter hinten ....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Am Haken: Welche Qualifikationen braucht ein Präsident einer Anglerorganisation??*

Erfahrungen in *Verbandsautokratie* wären wünschenswert, sind aber nicht zwingend erforderlich, da Sie vom bisherigen Stelleninhaber auf Ihre neue Aufgabe intensiv vorbereitet werden.


----------



## Jose (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Am Haken: Welche Qualifikationen braucht ein Präsident einer Anglerorganisation??*

offensichtlich keine, bis auf wohlfeiles salbadern und vitamin B


----------



## cafabu (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Am Haken: Welche Qualifikationen braucht ein Präsident einer Anglerorganisation??*

wichtig: Jemanden kennen, dessen zukünftiger Schwager einen Kollegen hat, der überlegt ev. mal zu angeln.
Carsten


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Am Haken: Welche Qualifikationen braucht ein Präsident einer Anglerorganisation??*

Im Anforderungsprofil fehlt noch der Hinweis auf EDV Kenntnisse!
Denn : Ein bisschen Unsinn verzapfen kann jeder- aber wenn man richtig Schei$$e bauen will, braucht man nen Computer.:m


----------



## Dunraven (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Am Haken: Welche Qualifikationen braucht ein Präsident einer Anglerorganisation??*

Politische Verbindungen und Seilschaften wären sicher auch nicht schlecht. Wobei man die auch aufbauen kann sollte man keiner Partei bzw. einer Partei angehören deren Bedeutung z.Z. eher dadurch gekennzeichnet ist das man rechnen muss wie die Verhältnisse sind wenn sie es nicht, oder doch schafft die % Hürden zu knacken. 

Und wenn es ein Politiker wird, dann sollte er auch gegen die detailiertere Veröffentlichung von Nebeneinkünften sein, damit da nicht zuviel bekannt wird.


----------



## Namenloser (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Am Haken: Welche Qualifikationen braucht ein Präsident einer Anglerorganisation??*

Suchen die Italiener nicht noch ein Abstellgleis für ihren bunga bunga berlusconi  die Grundvoraussetzungen wären perfekt


----------



## cafabu (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Am Haken: Welche Qualifikationen braucht ein Präsident einer Anglerorganisation??*



Namenloser schrieb:


> Suchen die Italiener nicht noch ein Abstellgleis für ihren bunga bunga berlusconi  die Grundvoraussetzungen wären perfekt


 
Klasse Idee. Berlusconi for fishing präsident.
Da wird der Begriff Forellenpuff gleich eine andere Bedeutung bekommen.


----------



## raubangler (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Am Haken: Welche Qualifikationen braucht ein Präsident einer Anglerorganisation??*

Der wäre mir lieber.

Dann wäre auch endlich Ruhe im Karton.


----------



## ayron (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Am Haken: Welche Qualifikationen braucht ein Präsident einer Anglerorganisation??*

Zumindest verkörpert er das Bild des Angelers in der deutschen Gesellschaft, aber nur wenn er noch ein paar Kilo zulegt


----------



## Namenloser (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Am Haken: Welche Qualifikationen braucht ein Präsident einer Anglerorganisation??*



cafabu schrieb:


> Klasse Idee. Berlusconi for fishing präsident.
> Da wird der Begriff Forellenpuff gleich eine andere Bedeutung bekommen.



 |good:


----------



## Jose (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Am Haken: Welche Qualifikationen braucht ein Präsident einer Anglerorganisation??*

mir fällt da noch was ein:
er darf keinen fisch essen mögen :m


----------



## kati48268 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Am Haken: Welche Qualifikationen braucht ein Präsident einer Anglerorganisation??*

Ich finde, ein akademischer Titel strahlt was Erhabenes aus.
Es gibt eine Kaste, die kommt da auch etwas einfacher dran als andere, vielleicht sollte man so jemanden... |rolleyes


----------



## Blauzahn (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Am Haken: Welche Qualifikationen braucht ein Präsident einer Anglerorganisation??*

Ich bekam soeben eine Mail und der Verfasser stimmte der Veröffentlichung im AB zu



> INITIATIVBEWERBUNG
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ...


----------



## Jose (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Am Haken: Welche Qualifikationen braucht ein Präsident einer Anglerorganisation??*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ich bekam soeben eine Mail und der Verfasser stimmte der Veröffentlichung im AB zu




nö, der kanns nicht werden, der ist überqualifiziert.
sag ihm schönen dank usw.usw. und verweise ihn an italien.
da ist noch was (nieder) zu reissen.

die quali als clown dürfte er erfüllen.


----------



## raubangler (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Am Haken: Welche Qualifikationen braucht ein Präsident einer Anglerorganisation??*



ayron schrieb:


> Zumindest verkörpert er das Bild des Angelers in der deutschen Gesellschaft, aber nur wenn er noch ein paar Kilo zulegt



Und Kritiker, wie Thomas9904, würden an ihren eigenen Kochlöffeln ersticken.
Das sind dann Betriebsunfälle....


----------



## Namenloser (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Am Haken: Welche Qualifikationen braucht ein Präsident einer Anglerorganisation??*

Ich glaub ich schreib dem Silvio und mach ihm den Posten schmackhaft obwohl da gibt es ein Problem kann wer Italienisch? ;+
Wobei ich noch ne alternative in der Hinterhand hätte.


----------



## kati48268 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Am Haken: Welche Qualifikationen braucht ein Präsident einer Anglerorganisation??*

Ich buddel diesen alten Thread mal raus, um eine kurze Story zu erzählen, bei der eine bekannte Biologin, 
die auch Präsidentin eines Angler-Dachverbandes ist, ihre Qualifikation kräftig unter Beweis gestellt haben soll.

_"haben soll"_, weil die Info zwar aus vertrauenswürdiger, glaubhafter Quelle kommt, aber nicht doppelt verifiziert ist, wie sonst im AB üblich.
Deshalb nenne ich die Nummer mal vorsichtig nur "Gerücht".

Messe Hannover Pferd & Jagd vor ein paar Tagen.
Am Stand des LFVs Weser-Ems bekommt die Trägerin eines Titels Dr. rer. nat. ein paar Fischfotos vorgelegt,
Sie fragt zu einem Bild, _"was ist das für einer?"_
Darauf ein kleiner Hecht von ca. 20cm.

Dicht daneben liegt eine Broschüre zum Fisch des Jahres 2016 Hecht, in dem die besagte Person als "Expertin" bezeichnet wird...


----------



## pennfanatic (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Am Haken: Welche Qualifikationen braucht ein Präsident einer Anglerorganisation??*

Haste was anderes erwartet?


----------



## Ørret (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Am Haken: Welche Qualifikationen braucht ein Präsident einer Anglerorganisation??*

Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen!
So doof kann man doch gar nicht sein!


Oder vielleicht doch ?|peinlich


----------



## pennfanatic (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Am Haken: Welche Qualifikationen braucht ein Präsident einer Anglerorganisation??*



Ørret schrieb:


> Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen!
> So doof kann man doch gar nicht sein!
> 
> 
> Oder vielleicht doch ?|peinlich




Doch!,!!!


----------



## kati48268 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Am Haken: Welche Qualifikationen braucht ein Präsident einer Anglerorganisation??*

Ich kann's nur so weitergeben, wie's zugetragen wurde.
Ist schwer vorstellbar, ich weiß.

Wer sie aber mal kennen gelernt hat lernt,
dass man beim Niveau-Limbo immer noch ein Loch unter der untersten Stange buddeln...


----------

